# Pe-Teichbecken miteinander verbinden?



## jady (20. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Teichbauexperten!

Haben für unseren neuen Gartenteich ein PE-Teichbecken geschenkt bekommen. Sieht aber am geplanten Platz viel zu klein aus (hat leider nur 1.000 liter). Könnte doppelt so groß sein.  

 Jetzt sind wir am grübeln, wie wir ein zweites Becken dazu "verbinden" könnten. z.B. ein Becken 10-20 cm höher setzen und eine Art Wasserfall dazwischen bauen. 
Aber: wie formt man am Besten ein PE Becken? Einfach mit dem Heißluftfön oder ist dann gleich ein Loch drin? Kann man PVC (Teichfolie) mit PE verbinden, um die Verbindung dicht zu bekommen (damit kein Wasser ins Nirwana versickert) 
Oder besser die Seitenwände von beiden Becken ausschneiden und auf gleicher Höhe verbinden/kleben/schweißen???

Ach ja, und die Teiche (oder einer davon) soll Goldfische beherbergen.

 Hoffe auf zahlreiche schlaue Ideen und Vorschläge!!!   

jady


----------



## Kurt (20. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Jady,
mach doch aus dem 1000l-Becken einen Pflanzenfilter - Anleitungen dazu gibts genug. 
Davor den Quellstein - der Überlauf geht in einen mehr oder weniger langen Bachlauf und dann in einen etwas größeren (Fisch-) Teich.
Bachlauf und Teich in Folie - (verschweißt oder verklebt).  Eine Abdichtung mit Bausilikon zwischen PE-Teich und Folie, den Anpressdruck dafür erreichst Du mit verschraubten gegenplatten.
Es reicht auch, wenn der Überlauf mit kurzem Rohr in den Bachlauf geleitet wird.
Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------

